# Mastermind Meets......Well You Gotta See This Thing



## Mastermind (Feb 2, 2013)

As many here probably know, I'm a long standing member of the Off Topic Rep Ho Club. Well the rep is played out.....so these days we just sit around over there and tell dirty jokes and kick one another in the sack. 

At least that's the way it should go. 

My good friend Thomas1 asked me if I could help him out with an 084. He traded for this saw and felt that it needed a little help. 

Tom has been a great friend to me....we've traded saws and have met in person to do it. Anytime I've needed parts or even whole saws for parts Tom has never hesitated to send me whatever he had.....and on his dime. 

How could I turn him down??????? Well I didn't. 

Here's the packing label........I was scared to open it for awhile.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 2, 2013)

Here's what was inside.


----------



## TermiteBuffet (Feb 2, 2013)

That is hilarious ......send it back with the chain on backwards 

EDIT....Ugh all i saw was the address label first , now pics of pieces , parts , geez what a mess


----------



## Roll Tide (Feb 2, 2013)

I love the shipping label.


----------



## mt.stalker (Feb 2, 2013)

Have fun with that 
Jeezus , I don't think I'll live long enough to see a modded Echo twin :bang::bang::bang:


----------



## watsonr (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks like it needs a little spit shine... right up your alley!


----------



## almondgt (Feb 2, 2013)

I respect any Ho that will take on that kind of project............. Ho is short for Homie by the way:msp_smile:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 2, 2013)

Here's some shots of the "parts"......
















There were two cases in the box. One had the lower muffler bosses busted out and the other had bad bearings, so Jon split both of them in order to make one.

This is the "better" case.......






It had been ran so long with bad AV bushing that the tank had rubbed through the case into the flywheel housing.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 2, 2013)

Geezuz Randy. I shoulda just sent you the case I have here.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 2, 2013)

A little JB Weld to keep the big stuff out of the flywheel.......some new seals and a case gasket.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 2, 2013)

Heck fellers this thing ain't so bad.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Randy, you are a true and dear friend and stuff.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 2, 2013)

Had the make an insert to fix a stripped thread here........the only one on the whole saw BTW.











There's a fingerprint on the camera lens in case you were wondering.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 2, 2013)

This thing is ready for the jug......






But now that's a little bit of a problem........the only jug Tom had is one that someone did some porting on. I wanna warn you....these are pretty graphic images.

This is how it arrived......






The ring support was gone too. Looked like someone chiseled it out. :sad:






It ingested something too.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 2, 2013)

I reworked the porting as best I could.......smoothed the scratch in the plating and raised the tranfers to better match the high exhaust. 






After checking the compression even with the popup piston someone has made it was only blowing 155psi. So we went ahead and cut the squish band flat and shaved the base a little. That raised it to 185psi. 

So on together it goes.......


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 2, 2013)

Had to do a little brazing on the deflector....someone had ground a few holes in it.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 2, 2013)

Check out the wood chips on it........yeah it really runs. Even though the dawgs don't match.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 2, 2013)

I like it.


----------



## almondgt (Feb 2, 2013)

Scary fast restoration..........40 or so minutes from start to finish?


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 2, 2013)

mt.stalker said:


> Have fun with that
> Jeezus , I don't think I'll live long enough to see a modded Echo twin :bang::bang::bang:



This saw has been here longer than the Echo Twin. :bang:



thomas1 said:


> Randy, you are a true and dear friend and stuff.





thomas1 said:


> I like it.



I am....and you should. 



almondgt said:


> Scary fast restoration..........40 or so minutes from start to finish?



And months getting prepared. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 2, 2013)

Oh......it fired up on the third pull and idled nicely. 

Weird huh?


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Oh......it fired up on the third pull and idled nicely.
> 
> Weird huh?



Is that giant "D" handle so's Tom can find it in the dark?


----------



## DSS (Feb 2, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I like it.



If I sent somebody twenty pounds of floor sweepings and he turned it into a saw, I'd like it too.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Is that giant "D" handle so's Tom can find it in the dark?



It was part of the DC starter kit I bought on eBay. It was aftermarket, but I figured it would be ok.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 2, 2013)

DSS said:


> If I sent somebody twenty pounds of floor sweepings and he turned it into a saw, I'd like it too.



It wasn't that bad.

























It was worse.


----------



## bucknfeller (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;UYc6cZOSvB8]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=UYc6cZOSvB8[/video]

Was that saw involved in this ^^^^? That could explain alot....especially the previous owners attempt at porting


----------



## Nardoo (Feb 2, 2013)

Nice Work as usual Randy, they are just about my favourite big saw. Tom, I ran an 084 for more than ten years - you are going to love how it cuts big wood. (if you are man enough to lift it)


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Nardoo said:


> Nice Work as usual Randy, they are just about my favourite big saw. Tom, I ran an 084 for more than ten years - you are going to love how it cuts big wood. (if you are man enough to lift it)



I don't actually cut wood, I just wanted to annoy the #### out of Randy.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 2, 2013)

Well it looks looks like a 40% improvement from what you started with


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 2, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> Well it looks looks like a 40% improvement from what you started with



I know, I was hoping for a significant improvement.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Check out the wood chips on it........yeah it really runs. Even though the dawgs don't match.



Vids? Are the chips rotten pine, by chance?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 2, 2013)

Wonder if it will cut rotten pine ?


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 2, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> Wonder if it will cut rotten pine ?



I hope so, I am trying to find a powersharp setup for it. Thoughts?


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 2, 2013)

With the intake tonsil gone......Did you only use the top ring?......and JBWeld!....pew!....get a tig man!


----------



## russhd1997 (Feb 2, 2013)

This much anticipated thread just started at 12:35am and there's already 3 pages at 6am! Don't have time to read it all now. 

opcorn:

I'll be back and there will probably be 17 pages by then!

"I have a potty mouth"


----------



## DSS (Feb 2, 2013)

Maybe you could go carbide instead of powersharp and cut up those hydro poles for Genius. Or at least let him borrow it. 

Which one of you would get the Darwin award I wonder?


----------



## Blazin (Feb 2, 2013)

Damn that was a lot of work just for a wheel chock


----------



## hqv (Feb 2, 2013)

Not bad.


----------



## Jimmy in NC (Feb 2, 2013)

Nothing like a saw in a box project. Once again you've done stellar work Randy.


----------



## timmcat (Feb 2, 2013)

Whats with the mitten grip starter handle, it doesn't get cold enough for mittens down in Tennessee does it?

By the way, nice work turning poo into gold.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Feb 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> This saw has been here longer than the Echo Twin. :bang:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You da man Randy,,, My kinda stump eater junk yard dog!!! Truly You are a first class Journeyman Two Smoke Mechanic That is some good stuff,,, impressive that it runs as you say,... I see why it took so long Get ready for a larger box than the last one!!!!!


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Feb 2, 2013)

Hey Randy, tell jon he did a great job!

:msp_wink:


----------



## JakeLeg (Feb 2, 2013)

Muffler Bearing said:


> Hey Randy, tell jon he did a great job!
> 
> :msp_wink:


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Muffler Bearing said:


> Hey Randy, tell jon he did a great job!
> 
> :msp_wink:



Jon prefers if you don't mention this one.

I think it's because he is having a hard time with the idea of Randy shipping it out. He's spent so much quality time with it over the months that there is going to be a void in his life. I feel kinda sorry for the poor guy.


----------



## sachsmo (Feb 2, 2013)

DSS said:


> Maybe you could go carbide instead of powersharp and cut up those hydro poles for Genius. Or at least let him borrow it.
> 
> Which one of you would get the Darwin award I wonder?



We use pipes down here to carry our water eh?

I know, I know hydro electric, you guys are alright in my (colouring) book.


----------



## Tzed250 (Feb 2, 2013)




----------



## 2Twannabe (Feb 2, 2013)

I'm impressed! How many of you would have just closed up the box and sent the guy a PM and said it wasn't worth the effort?

Yeah, me too!


----------



## DSS (Feb 2, 2013)

2Twannabe said:


> I'm impressed! How many of you would have just closed up the box and sent the guy a PM and said it wasn't worth the effort?
> 
> Yeah, me too!



That's not quite what I would have told him, but he would have gotten the idea. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 2, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I don't actually cut wood, I just wanted to annoy the #### out of Randy.



Mission accomplished. 



trx250r180 said:


> Well it looks looks like a 40% improvement from what you started with





thomas1 said:


> I know, I was hoping for a significant improvement.







Dennis Cahoon said:


> With the intake tonsil gone......Did you only use the top ring?......and JBWeld!....pew!....get a tig man!



The JB was just to close that hole in the case......and it's got both rings.

Since the 088 doesn't have the tonsil I didn't figure it would be a deal breaker. 

Thoughts? 

And yeah.....I need a tig. :msp_sad:

If I was your neighbor I would bug the hell out of you.....I'd be like "Hey Big D weld this for me man.....I'll bring you a case of your favorite beverage and stuff" 



Muffler Bearing said:


> Hey Randy, tell jon he did a great job!
> 
> :msp_wink:



Yes he did. He's been working on some of those principles we talk about.........prudence, patience, tolerance, forgiveness, patience, openmindedness, patience, patience.......

He still wants to deliver it to Tom personally, running, bar tip first. :msp_wink:

He's having trouble with forgiveness.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 2, 2013)

DSS said:


> That's not quite what I would have told him, but he would have gotten the idea. :msp_rolleyes:



Doubtful, I probably couldn't have understood it through your Quebecenese accent.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Mission accomplished.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tell Jon to swing by, I will gladly buy him a grape soda for his efforts.

Any saws that Jon prefers, or does he hate them all now?


----------



## almondgt (Feb 2, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I don't actually cut wood, I just wanted to annoy the #### out of Randy.



Once you have the restoration in hand a good friend would ask for another saw be built out of the left over parts.......................


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 2, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Tell Jon to swing by, I will gladly buy him a grape soda for his efforts.
> 
> Any saws that Jon prefers, or does he hate them all now?



Jon is a fan of big mag cased saws. 








almondgt said:


> Once you have the restoration in hand a good friend would ask for another saw be built out of the left over parts.......................



:msp_angry:


----------



## old-cat (Feb 2, 2013)

I thought that MS361 that I refurbished was UGLY! Man, it's a show piece compared to that Big Toy.

GOOD job Randy and Jon!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 2, 2013)

oh my , this build was not a bad dream last night it really happened ...........


----------



## young (Feb 2, 2013)

randy weren't you going to steal the hd filter setup for your shelf queen?:tongue2:

sh!tty job as always. stoopid chimp.


----------



## young (Feb 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Jon is a fan of big mag cased saws.
> 
> :msp_angry:



i thought he love them 441s.otstir:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 2, 2013)

young said:


> randy weren't you going to steal the hd filter setup for your shelf queen?:tongue2:
> 
> sh!tty job as always. stoopid chimp.



The shelf queen finally saw some wood. 

[video=youtube;sMj15LsSi04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMj15LsSi04[/video]



young said:


> i thought he love them 441s.otstir:



Ya know it's an odd thing to me how he hates the 441 yet will spend days working on a big turd like this.


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 2, 2013)

sounds to me like jon knows what is worth his time and what aintotstir:


----------



## Tzed250 (Feb 2, 2013)

young said:


> randy weren't you going to steal the hd filter setup for your shelf queen?:tongue2:
> 
> sh!tty job as always. stoopid chimp.





Mastermind said:


>







I notice you are running the Küfner air filter from back in the day. Still have a few of them.


----------



## Overtrained (Feb 2, 2013)

Who dropped a quarter stick in the box of parts before it got to you?


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 2, 2013)

Tzed250 said:


> I notice you are running the Küfner air filter from back in the day. Still have a few of them.



I have a few of those as well. They're not the greatest filters.


----------



## Tzed250 (Feb 2, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> I have a few of those as well. They're not the greatest filters.



For me they filter ok, but are maintenance intensive. The wash/dry/oil thing gets old real quick.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Jon is a fan of big mag cased saws.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That thing is real heavy-like. Probably not worth the cost to ship, especially with that original, bigass Remington roller nose bar.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 2, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> That thing is real heavy-like. Probably not worth the cost to ship, especially with that original, bigass Remington roller nose bar.



Oh don't worry about the shipping......we'll pay that. :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Chris J. (Feb 2, 2013)

Randy, nice salvage .

Should I include a bag of candy if I send a chainsaw to you?


----------



## excess650 (Feb 2, 2013)

chris j. said:


> randy, nice salvage .
> 
> Should i include a bag of candy if i send a chainsaw to you?



bananas


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 2, 2013)

Chris J. said:


> Randy, nice salvage .
> 
> Should I include a bag of candy if I send a chainsaw to you?



Well sure. I really like fireballs......Jon's a sweet tart sorta feller.

We made a video.....in small stuff she's a beast.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 2, 2013)

opcorn: what time does the movie start ?


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 2, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> opcorn: what time does the movie start ?



I can't process it here in the shop..........unless I download some software....... :msp_wink:


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 2, 2013)

Tzed250 said:


> For me they filter ok, but are maintenance intensive. The wash/dry/oil thing gets old real quick.



I've found they restrict airflow quite a bit more than the newer HD or HD2 filters.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Jon is a fan of big mag cased saws.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## excess650 (Feb 2, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> Mastermind said:
> 
> 
> > Jon is a fan of big mag cased saws.
> ...


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 2, 2013)

[video=youtube;3jWK7xmNZLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jWK7xmNZLg&feature=youtu.be[/video]


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The JB was just to close that hole in the case......and it's got both rings.
> 
> Since the 088 doesn't have the tonsil I didn't figure it would be a deal breaker.
> 
> ...




Bad ju ju using JBWeld!......I doubt you hogged the intake out enough to hang a ring.....but you have options:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Here's what was inside.





DSS said:


> If I sent somebody *twenty pounds of floor sweepings* and he turned it into a saw, I'd like it too.



Gotta say that I like that description Chris. Shorter and more to the point than my description in the OSM thread:



Eccentric said:


> If that saw was a dog, I'd suggest shaving it's butt and teaching it to walk backwards....





logging22 said:


> Hell i like it. Looks like a work horse to me. Just sayin.






Eccentric said:


> I'm sure it is a hard workin' saw................after Randy and his SIL/slaveboy Jon spent 1000 hours working their 'magic' with it. That damn thing looked like a large dinosaur stomped an 084, swaller'd what was left.............and then pooped it out onto Emube's bench. It's a wonder the damn thing is together at all. Probably about 5 pounds of JB Weld in that thing now.:jester:
> 
> It *IS* a butt ugly old creamsicle though. I'm a bit biased however..............There aren't many Stihls that I like of the looks of even when brand new. Our young genius friend at camp could count them all with the fingers on his broke'd hand..


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 2, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Bad ju ju using JBWeld!......I doubt you hogged the intake out enough to hang a ring.....but you have options:msp_biggrin:



Please don't take away my "hack with a grinder" card over the JB........I won't do it again. :msp_sad:

For a little while anyway


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 2, 2013)

MM.....practice makes prefect!......are you up for the next challenge? These have been sitting for a time, but you should be able to polish them with care. How bout it?????


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 2, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> MM.....practice makes prefect!......are you up for the next challenge? These have been sitting for a time, but you should be able to polish them with care. How bout it?????



No problem........you still got my address?????


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 2, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> MM.....practice makes prefect!......are you up for the next challenge? These have been sitting for a time, but you should be able to polish them with care. How bout it?????



Yikes Dennis. Did you swipe those anchors from RandyMac's ship as it was moored in the bay? Looks like they've been fouled in the mud for some time.opcorn:


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 2, 2013)

10-4 big buddy!


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> No problem........you still got my address?????



You're gonna need a buncha this Randy....







Jon's gonna just love you for taking this project on....


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 2, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> You're gonna need a buncha this Randy....



Maybe you could send a crate of it with that saw you want ground on Aaron.


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 2, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> Yikes Dennis. Did you swipe those anchors from RandyMac's ship as it was moored in the bay? Looks like they've been fouled in the mud for some time.opcorn:



You probably won't believe me, but brought those back from the Amazon. Went down there one year to cut some of the rain forest.......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 2, 2013)

this old turd worth redoing ?View attachment 276928


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 2, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> this old turd worth redoing ?View attachment 276928



You might see a turd........I see an opportunity to revive a piece of history.

And teach Jon patience.


----------



## cowroy (Feb 2, 2013)

After seeing John tare down and put that 290 back together as a 390 at the WKY GTG I would gladly let him work on any saw I own.......or car, truck, or anything else mechanical


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 2, 2013)

cowroy said:


> After seeing John tare down and put that 290 back together as a 390 at the WKY GTG I would gladly let him work on any saw I own.......or car, truck, or anything else mechanical



Oh great.........now his head is swelling. :msp_rolleyes:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 2, 2013)

OK jackasses.......who stickied my thread?????????

Ima tellin..........BOB!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tzed250 (Feb 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> OK jackasses.......who stickied my thread?????????
> 
> Ima tellin..........BOB!!!!!!!!!!!!



LOL! It's been stickied since early in the AM!


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 2, 2013)

well i found the perfect box for this saw View attachment 276948
View attachment 276949


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 2, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> well i found the perfect box for this saw View attachment 276948
> View attachment 276949



LMAO!!!!!!

:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Blazin (Feb 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The shelf queen finally saw some wood.
> 
> [video=youtube;sMj15LsSi04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMj15LsSi04[/video]



Oh gawd, that's like watching old people #### :msp_scared:


----------



## Blazin (Feb 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> [video=youtube;3jWK7xmNZLg]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3jWK7xmNZLg&feature=youtu.be[/video]



That's better


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 2, 2013)

Blazin said:


> That's better



It's a good thing they found big enough wood to test the muscle of that beast.


----------



## Blazin (Feb 2, 2013)

Eccentric said:


> It's a good thing they found big enough wood to test the muscle of that beast.



 He didn't wanna test that lower ring :msp_w00t:


----------



## milkman (Feb 2, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> well i found the perfect box for this saw View attachment 276948
> View attachment 276949




Just throw a sack of sweet-tarts in there and finish filling the box with noodles and it'll come back spit shined.:msp_w00t:


----------



## andydodgegeek (Feb 2, 2013)

Looks like a real nice piece of crap ya got there.:msp_w00t:


----------



## Kenskip1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Is that giant "D" handle so's Tom can find it in the dark?



No dummy Can't you tell that is a Starter handle from an Ariens snowblower? Ken


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 2, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Oh gawd, that's like watching old people #### :msp_scared:



And you know this because?


----------



## Kenskip1 (Feb 2, 2013)

Randy I will make a bet that your wife's dishwasher will never work the same after this monster went through it, Ken


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 2, 2013)

Kenskip1 said:


> Randy I will make a bet that your wife's dishwasher will never work the same after this monster went through it, Ken



LMAO Ken. That saw never went near the wife's dishwasher......we have parts washers and ultrasonic cleaners for that stuff.


----------



## Majorpayne (Feb 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> LMAO Ken. That saw never went near the wife's dishwasher......we have parts washers and ultrasonic cleaners for that stuff.



You should have plowed around it and burned it off.


----------



## rburg (Feb 2, 2013)

I believe I would let Jon run all of those big saws.


----------



## russhd1997 (Feb 2, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> The shelf queen finally saw some wood.
> 
> [video=youtube;sMj15LsSi04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMj15LsSi04[/video]



Where's the rotten pine? :msp_w00t:

Pie


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 2, 2013)

russhd1997 said:


> Where's the rotten pine? :msp_w00t:
> 
> Pie



Oho


----------



## Eccentric (Feb 3, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> You probably won't believe me, but brought those back from the Amazon. Went down there one year to cut some of the rain forest.......Hahahahahaha!



Oh I believe it Dennis. Can see you laughing away as you watched one of them barefoot locals freehand slabbing with an 090. "HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHA!


----------



## russhd1997 (Feb 3, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Oho



I see what you did there! :Eye::Eye:


----------



## Blazin (Feb 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> And you know this because?



SS keeps PM'ing me videos :msp_scared:


----------



## DSS (Feb 3, 2013)

Blazin said:


> SS keeps PM'ing me videos :msp_scared:




The ones with the cows are photoshopped.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 3, 2013)

DSS said:


> The ones with the cows are photoshopped.



ORLY?


----------



## DSS (Feb 3, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> ORLY?




Repoast. Vile.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 3, 2013)

DSS said:


> Repoast. Vile.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 3, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> ORLY?



Get well soon DSS. :msp_sad:


----------



## DSS (Feb 3, 2013)

thomas1 said:


>




That one was hard on teh bag.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 3, 2013)

Blazin said:


> SS keeps PM'ing me videos :msp_scared:


It's better than the pron ones you sent me.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 3, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> It's better than the pron ones you sent me.



Reported


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Reported



Randy, did you ever run the deathtrap, or did you just man the camera in case someone needed to call the wambulance?


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 3, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Randy, did you ever run the deathtrap, or did you just man the camera in case someone needed to call the wambulance?



We're gonna go tip some trees tomorrow.......figured we'd take the "shinedturd084".

I need to flush cut a bunch of big stumps so a saw that I care nothing about is just the ticket.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> We're gonna go tip some trees tomorrow.......figured we'd take the "shinedturd084".
> 
> I need to flush cut a bunch of big stumps so a saw that I care nothing about is just the ticket.



Perfect.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 3, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Perfect.



I figured you would understand.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I figured you would understand.



It can't come back any worse than it left.


----------



## Blazin (Feb 3, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> It's better than the pron ones you sent me.



Not what yer wife said  OH!


----------



## russhd1997 (Feb 3, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> ORLY?



That greener grass on the other side wasn't as nice as once thought! 

ORLY? WTF does that mean?


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 3, 2013)

russhd1997 said:


> That greener grass on the other side wasn't as nice as once thought!
> 
> ORLY? WTF does that mean?



Oh Really!


----------



## russhd1997 (Feb 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Oh Really!



Now I get it, thanks!


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 3, 2013)

russhd1997 said:


> Now I get it, thanks!



Glad I could help Russ. 

I'm grinding on a saw........watching the 'puter. 

Tipping trees tomorrow........looking forward to getting outta the shop.


----------



## russhd1997 (Feb 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Glad I could help Russ.
> 
> I'm grinding on a saw........watching the 'puter.
> 
> Tipping trees tomorrow........looking forward to getting outta the shop.



I know what you mean about getting away from the shop and getting into the woods. I spent most of the day in my woods getting the tubing ready for maple season. Have fun tipping trees. I always enjoy doing that.


----------



## Scooterbum (Feb 3, 2013)

Like this????????????


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 3, 2013)

Scooterbum said:


> Like this????????????



Something sorta kinda...............no, not like that at all.


----------



## Scooterbum (Feb 3, 2013)

That's kinda sorta what I pictured that's all..........


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Feb 3, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> It's better than the pron ones you sent me.





Scooterbum said:


> Like this????????????





Mastermind said:


> Something sorta kinda...............no, not like that at all.



This thread is turning ghey:

Speaking of ghey, any San Fannie fans here?



Go Ravens!!

:msp_biggrin:


----------



## PJF1313 (Feb 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Glad I could help Russ.
> 
> I'm grinding on a saw........watching the 'puter.
> 
> Tipping trees tomorrow........looking forward to getting outta the shop.



So ya gonna tip DSS? 

I haven't done that in a quite a while....


----------



## Naked Arborist (Feb 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> This thing is ready for the jug......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought my stuff was ruff ruff when I started porting Puch mopeds at like 13 years old. Now I feel like my stuff was "Da Bom" man. You HAVE TO post those picks somewhere on the web and title them "Hack wit a grinder" they are definitely "The ..IT" man. lol


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 3, 2013)

Naked Arborist said:


> I thought my stuff was ruff ruff when I started porting Puch mopeds at like 13 years old. Now I feel like my stuff was "Da Bom" man. You HAVE TO post those picks somewhere on the web and title them "Hack wit a grinder" they are definitely "The ..IT" man. lol



What? You no like that port work????


----------



## rattler362 (Feb 3, 2013)

Another great Thred Randy Thank's for posting.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 3, 2013)

PJF1313 said:


> So ya gonna tip DSS?
> 
> I haven't done that in a quite a while....



DSS loves to play "just the tip."


----------



## Naked Arborist (Feb 3, 2013)

Speaking of tips, was that half time a show or what mm MMM...
I'd l;Pike to give those "ladies" a few tips!

So what do I gota do to get whats left of the 084s you and him have? If so I could start an even worse build of whats left over from that and a few other boxes of leftovers. A jug may be the hardest part to find that is still usable. Usable is a loose definition indeed...

Heading back to the swap meet and checking out some more rows there.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 3, 2013)

Naked Arborist said:


> Speaking of tips, was that half time a show or what mm MMM...
> I'd l;Pike to give those "ladies" a few tips!
> 
> So what do I gota do to get whats left of the 084s you and him have? If so I could start an even worse build of whats left over from that and a few other boxes of leftovers. A jug may be the hardest part to find that is still usable. Usable is a loose definition indeed...
> ...



This is all we had left over.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> This is all we had left over.



So that's where my matching dogs went!


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 3, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> So that's where my matching dogs went!



Yeah.........sure. :msp_thumbsup:


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 3, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Yeah.........sure. :msp_thumbsup:



Tightwad.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 3, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Tightwad.



Tight ass. 

I like that about you BTW.


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 3, 2013)

Nice work. What is the maximum number of pieces you will take and still consider it a saw? I am going to start stealing candy at work so you can do some work for me.


----------



## Muffler Bearing (Feb 3, 2013)

Guido Salvage said:


> Nice work. What is the maximum number of pieces you will take and still consider it a saw? I am going to start stealing candy at work so you can do some work for me.



Ask for Jon!



:msp_tongue:


----------



## Naked Arborist (Feb 3, 2013)

Muffler Bearing said:


> Ask for Jon!
> 
> 
> 
> :msp_tongue:



Oh Jon Jon I have a box or two of chop saws that say 760 or sumtin like that on most of them.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 3, 2013)

Is that tree tipping anything like cow tipping ?


----------



## tlandrum (Feb 3, 2013)

ive never personally had to sneak up on a tree:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 4, 2013)

tlandrum said:


> ive never personally had to sneak up on a tree:hmm3grin2orange:


You don't with DSS either, Just find a stump.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 4, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Tightwad.





Mastermind said:


> Tight ass.
> 
> I like that about you BTW.


Oh My!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## DSS (Feb 4, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> You don't with DSS either, Just find a stump.




I'm not like that with everybody.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 4, 2013)

DSS said:


> I'm not like that with everybody.


:msp_wub:


----------



## DSS (Feb 4, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> :msp_wub:




That Arkie accent makes muh udders vibrate.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 4, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> You don't with DSS either, Just find a stump.





DSS said:


> That Arkie accent makes muh udders vibrate.



Can you two keep your foreplay to yourselves? This thread is serious bidness.


----------



## DSS (Feb 4, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Tightwad.





Mastermind said:


> Tight ass.
> 
> I like that about you BTW.





thomas1 said:


> Can you two keep your foreplay to yourselves? This thread is serious bidness.



Vile and ghey.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 4, 2013)

Looks like Still Sewing and DSS needs a room and stuff. :taped:


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Looks like Still Sewing and DSS needs a stall and stuff. :taped:



Fixed.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Looks like Still Sewing and DSS needs a taller stump since SS is a tiny little baby half growed midget with a bovine fetish and stuff. :taped:



Re fixed


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Re fixed



Reparded.


----------



## DSS (Feb 4, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Reparded.




SS looks purty good all dressed up fancy like.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Feb 4, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> You probably won't believe me, but brought those back from the Amazon. Went down there one year to cut some of the rain forest.......Hahahahahaha!



Oh we believe ya,,,, Nothing surprise's us about a five foot nothin 200 lb knuckle dragging retired brush ape like you Dennis,,, :msp_smile::msp_smile::msp_smile::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Dennis Cahoon (Feb 4, 2013)

Yep!......back in the day, the old timers would say, tipping the big ones was more fun than (makin love).....they had me thinkin!......Hahahahahaha!


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 4, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Yep!......back in the day, the old timers would say, tipping the big ones was more fun than (makin love).....they had me thinkin!......Hahahahahaha!



Dennis, do you have any 084 cases laying around? I had a set of the rare, lightweight ones but, some hack done went and smeared JB weld all over them. Suckers is heavy as hell now.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 4, 2013)

So where's the video of this beast eating up some trees?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 4, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> So where's the video of this beast eating up some trees?



i thought it was the one in your sig ...........


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 4, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> i thought it was the one in your sig ...........


::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 4, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> So where's the video of this beast eating up some trees?



Randy was trying to get some rotten pine, but transport is slow between Cuddle Lane 

and Oho on The Trail of Tears.


----------



## Blazin (Feb 4, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> So where's the video of this beast eating up some trees?





<iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/RlIu10XdpbM?list=UUQIGrr03rEuU3c8BBwjHTKg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 4, 2013)

Funny..I don't recall seeing an extension cord on the 084.


----------



## Blazin (Feb 4, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> Funny..I don't recall seeing an extension cord on the 084.



Right, they use 2 AA's. The corded ones have more power


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 4, 2013)

Blazin said:


> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="http://www.youtube.com/embed/RlIu10XdpbM?list=UUQIGrr03rEuU3c8BBwjHTKg" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe>



looks like he was reading the firewood forum ,and is fixing his woodpile after he found out all the pieces need to be 16 inches instead of 24


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 4, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> looks like he was reading the firewood forum ,and is fixing his woodpile after he found out all the pieces need to be 16 inches instead of 24


That blazin's just showin off his new saw.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 4, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> That blazin's just showin off his new saw.



I didn't see any whiskers or a bowl of milk?


----------



## Blazin (Feb 4, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> That blazin's just showin off his new saw.



Wasn't me, that dood is at least 120 years old :msp_ohmy:


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 4, 2013)

Blazin said:


> Wasn't me, that dood is at least 120 years old :msp_ohmy:


Hmmm...Musta been Laird then.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Feb 4, 2013)

Dennis Cahoon said:


> Yep!......back in the day, the old timers would say, tipping the big ones was more fun than (makin love).....they had me thinkin!......Hahahahahaha!



Good call dude!!! Hey have ya heard from John lately???? Lolol!!! no pics please!!!!!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 4, 2013)

We put a little fuel through it today.......runs damn good. 

No videos though........today was about work.


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> We put a little fuel through it today.......runs damn good.
> 
> *No videos though*........today was about work.


:msp_mad:


----------



## russhd1997 (Feb 4, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> :msp_mad:



Same here

:msp_mad:


----------



## Rudolf73 (Feb 4, 2013)

We need one of those 'reality tv' camera crews to follow Randy around... and they could call it "The Tennessee Tree Tippers and Saw Rippers" 

I'd watch it :monkey:


----------



## Arbonaut (Feb 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Here's some shots of the "parts"......



I'm sorry I laid the guilt trip on ya. Hahahahahahahaha!

Next time just regular kick in the sack.


----------



## Arbonaut (Feb 4, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I know, I was hoping for a significant improvement.



You got one. Thank me later. 


(Hahahahahaha!)


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 4, 2013)

stihl sawing said:


> That blazin's just showin off his new saw.



The West Coast Choppers shirt adds some class to the whole experience.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 4, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> We need one of those 'reality tv' camera crews to follow Randy around... and they could call it "The Tennessee Tree Tippers and Saw Rippers"
> 
> I'd watch it :monkey:



Tipping trees and blocking them up makes me tired.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Feb 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Tipping trees and blocking them up makes me tired.



Yeah but its a good kinda tired... the one that makes you feel like you have achieved something. I need more of that, this keyboard jockey business is no fun ATM.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 4, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> Yeah but its a good kinda tired... the one that makes you feel like you have achieved something. I need more of that, this keyboard jockey business is no fun ATM.



It the lot we just cleared there were about thirty good sided trees. I've had a good time learning to drop a tree where I want it........I needed the practice.


----------



## bucknfeller (Feb 4, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Tipping trees and blocking them up makes me tired.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 4, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


>



Bite me Puto


----------



## bucknfeller (Feb 5, 2013)

So it sounds like business is good at Webbbster's huh? :msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 5, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> So it sounds like business is good at Webbbster's huh? :msp_biggrin:



That was just wrong........funny as ####......but very wrong just the same. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## bucknfeller (Feb 5, 2013)

So how's that ugly POS holdin up to all the stump grinding?


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 5, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> So how's that ugly POS holdin up to all the stump grinding?



We didn't cut the stumps today.......it noodled some big stuff though.


----------



## bucknfeller (Feb 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> We didn't cut the stumps today.......it noodled some big stuff though.



Are you still running 3/8, or did you get that .404 on it?


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 5, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> Are you still running 3/8, or did you get that .404 on it?



8 pin 3/8


----------



## bucknfeller (Feb 5, 2013)

I know what you mean about gettin tired, I had my ass handed to me today by some 36" osage, been dead awhile, hard as nails. Just about worked me AND the saw to death. At lunch time I went and put in an application at a local equipment dealer for the parts desk! Good benefits, always clean, warm in winter and cool in summer. Plus they carry Stihl.


----------



## DSS (Feb 5, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> I know what you mean about gettin tired, I had my ass handed to me today by some 36" osage, been dead awhile, hard as nails. Just about worked me AND the saw to death. At lunch time I went and put in an application at a local equipment dealer for the parts desk! Good benefits, always clean, warm in winter and cool in summer. Plus they carry Stihl.



Sounded good until the Stihl part.


----------



## bucknfeller (Feb 5, 2013)

DSS said:


> Sounded good until the Stihl part.



Beggers can't be choosers I guess :wink:


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> We didn't cut the stumps today.......it noodled some big stuff though.



Did everything cut to the left, because of the mismatched dogs?


----------



## stihl sawing (Feb 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Tipping trees and blocking them up makes me tired.


Video or it never happened.:msp_angry:


----------



## RiverRat2 (Feb 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Tipping trees and blocking them up makes me tired.



Ya mean ya lost a bit of that whipper and uhm fergot where ya put tha Snapper and stuff!!!


----------



## garyischofield (Feb 5, 2013)

*what?*



Mastermind said:


> Tipping trees and blocking them up makes me tired.



I thought Mastermind Work Saws were the "PF Flyers" (make you run faster and jump higher) in the world of wood cutting.What no 6 cords of wood by lunchtime on a tank of fuel stories?You need to hook up with the ad agency that made the 5 hour energy commercials."I ran 10 miles while knitting a sweater.""Mastermind saws are so powerful,when I started the saw the log asked me what size pieces it should cut itself into.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 5, 2013)

garyischofield said:


> I thought Mastermind Work Saws were the "PF Flyers" (make you run faster and jump higher) in the world of wood cutting.What no 6 cords of wood by lunchtime on a tank of fuel stories?You need to hook up with the ad agency that made the 5 hour energy commercials."I ran 10 miles while knitting a sweater.""Mastermind saws are so powerful,when I started the saw the log asked me what size pieces it should cut itself into.



If the stories got that ridiculous this thread would have to get moved to the firewood forum. :msp_wink:


----------



## Scooterbum (Feb 5, 2013)

I see someone left the "Playpen" gate open again...............


----------



## husqvarnaguy (Feb 5, 2013)

Scooterbum said:


> I see someone left the "Playpen" gate open again...............



Yeah someone chain them up. They are a threat to society.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 5, 2013)

bucknfeller said:


> I know what you mean about gettin tired, I had my ass handed to me today by some 36" osage, been dead awhile, hard as nails. Just about worked me AND the saw to death. At lunch time I went and put in an application at a local equipment dealer for the parts desk! Good benefits, always clean, warm in winter and cool in summer. Plus they carry Stihl.



That Osage is some bad ass stuff.......we had some boards milled and used them to stack firewood on.......they are still sound after 10 years or so. 



DSS said:


> Sounded good until the Stihl part.



tl;dr



thomas1 said:


> Did everything cut to the left, because of the mismatched dogs?



220-221, whatever it takes. 



stihl sawing said:


> Video or it never happened.:msp_angry:



[video=youtube;169Z_pv5Xns]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=169Z_pv5Xns[/video]



RiverRat2 said:


> Ya mean ya lost a bit of that whipper and uhm fergot where ya put tha Snapper and stuff!!!



Exactly. :msp_sad:



garyischofield said:


> I thought Mastermind Work Saws were the "PF Flyers" (make you run faster and jump higher) in the world of wood cutting.What no 6 cords of wood by lunchtime on a tank of fuel stories?You need to hook up with the ad agency that made the 5 hour energy commercials."I ran 10 miles while knitting a sweater.""Mastermind saws are so powerful,when I started the saw the log asked me what size pieces it should cut itself into.



I need a PR guy Gary.........you wanna job? 



thomas1 said:


> If the stories got that ridiculous this thread would have to get moved to the firewood forum. :msp_wink:



We did make all the rounds exactly 20" long.......if not they don't dry correctly.



husqvarnaguy said:


> Yeah someone chain them up. They are a threat to society.



I like a good thread hijack you know.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 5, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> That Osage is some bad ass stuff.......we had some boards milled and used them to stack firewood on.......they are still sound after 10 years or so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Reparded.


----------



## wendell (Feb 5, 2013)

2Twannabe said:


> I'm impressed! How many of you would have just closed up the box and sent the guy a PM and said it wasn't worth the effort?
> 
> Yeah, me too!



We humor Thomas because of his handicap.




Mastermind said:


> The shelf queen finally saw some wood.
> 
> [video=youtube;sMj15LsSi04]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMj15LsSi04[/video]



Where's the before video? How do we know you got a significant 40% gain?


----------



## wendell (Feb 5, 2013)

Scooterbum said:


> Like this????????????





Scooterbum said:


> That's kinda sorta what I pictured that's all..........



With those legs I can see why.





Mastermind said:


> It the lot we just cleared there were about thirty good sided trees.



Yeah, I hate those trees with bad sides. Ya jes can't trust 'em.


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 5, 2013)

wendell said:


> We humor Thomas because of his handicaps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fixed.


Duh! It gained 20% just being in TN, and picked up the other 20% being used in a video.

I am sharing this information for the greater good of the AS community, and I am referring to the OEM community, not that cheap ass aftermaket community #### some guys talk about on the inter webs.


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 5, 2013)

Jon1212 said:


> Duh! It gained 20% just being in TN, and picked up the other 20% being used in a video.



JB Weld makes it lighter too.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 5, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> JB Weld makes it lighter too.



When used on a saw ive heard it called R E weld


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 5, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> When used on a saw ive heard it called R E weld



When used to fix a post, or "sticky" a thread on Arboristsite, I've heard it called BS Weld.......


----------



## NORMZILLA44 (Feb 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> As many here probably know, I'm a long standing member of the Off Topic Rep Ho Club. Well the rep is played out.....so these days we just sit around over there and tell dirty jokes and kick one another in the sack.
> 
> At least that's the way it should go.
> 
> ...


 Ok, had to rep your arse, for this one! man you are a hell of a surgeon my friend!


----------



## RiverRat2 (Feb 6, 2013)

NORMZILLA44 said:


> Ok, had to rep your arse, for this one! man you are a hell of a surgeon my friend!



O' cut it out that'll swell the gun totin monkey's head up worse than it already is and stuff!!!!!! LOLOL!!!! yeah he done really good on that box lunch to build a solid runner like that,,, Patience is a virtue,,, and he's got butt loads,, and skills to go with it,,,, guess he could have been a brain surgeon or a double naught spy and stuff,,,,, can you imagine the fancy die grinders??????


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 6, 2013)

This saw was all Jon......well I spruced up the jug a little......but he was the guy that turned a box of dirty parts into a running saw here.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> This saw was all Jon......well I spruced up the jug a little......but he was the guy that turned a box of dirty parts into a running saw here.



You made him do all the work? No wonder he's so angry.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 6, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> You made him do all the work? No wonder he's so angry.



I had better things to do. :msp_wink:


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I had better things to do. :msp_wink:



Echo twin? oke:


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 6, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Echo twin? oke:



Yeah that. :msp_wink:


----------



## young (Feb 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I had better things to do. :msp_wink:



sling sh!t or eating pie?!?! better yet both at the sametime.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 6, 2013)

young said:


> sling sh!t or eating pie?!?! better yet both at the sametime.



How's that turd of a 461 running? :msp_sneaky:


----------



## young (Feb 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> How's that turd of a 461 running? :msp_sneaky:



its a turd, so i flush it down the toilet. :jester:

when it runs 8pin 404 without breaking a sweat, i say its ok.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 6, 2013)

young said:


> its a turd, so i flush it down the toilet. :jester:
> 
> when it runs 8pin 404 without breaking a sweat, i say its ok.



Is Rudi's saw on the way?


----------



## Rudolf73 (Feb 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Is Rudi's saw on the way?



Not yet, hopefully I'll get it before December...


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 6, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> Not yet, hopefully I'll get it before December...



Maybe he'll get it broken in for you.


----------



## Rudolf73 (Feb 6, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Maybe he'll get it broken in for you.



Oh yeah, saves me doing that. Might have to break out a NOS 346 in the mean time... in case I need a 50cc saw for something :rolleyes2:


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 6, 2013)

young said:


> its a turd, so i flush it down the toilet. :jester:
> 
> when it runs 8pin 404 without breaking a sweat, i say its ok.



I think its turning into a game now ,who can send mastermind the biggest piece of crap to fix


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 6, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> I think its turning into a game now ,who can send mastermind the biggest piece of crap



Andy.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 6, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> I think its turning into a game now ,who can send mastermind the biggest piece of crap to fix



Do I have to play?


----------



## young (Feb 6, 2013)

Rudolf73 said:


> Not yet, hopefully I'll get it before December...



hey now. packing takes a long time to do. and good packing takes even longer. 



trx250r180 said:


> I think its turning into a game now ,who can send mastermind the biggest piece of crap to fix



the 084 done won that game. lol


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 6, 2013)

By the way ,there is no return label on the old mag pos in the box,i apreciate what you did on the hybrid,hope 
It looks ok next to your other old mag saws


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 6, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> By the way ,there is no return label on the old mag pos in the box,i apreciate what you did on the hybrid,hope
> It looks ok next to your other old mag saws





Thanks........You've been a great guy to work with Brian. 

What's next?


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 7, 2013)

Six six one ...........


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 7, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> Six six one ...........



I sorta figured that.....I can hardly wait. 

If they are as big a hit as the 461 I'll need to hire another monkey.


----------



## Jon1212 (Feb 7, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> I think its turning into a game now ,who can send mastermind the biggest piece of crap to fix



Can we get a box big enough to fit Charles.


----------



## gcsupraman (Feb 7, 2013)

trx250r180 said:


> I think its turning into a game now ,who can send mastermind the biggest piece of crap to fix



I'm in!

My box of crap shipped out yesterday. But I conveniently left a few parts behind to trip him up during the re-assembly process


----------



## Rookie1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Scooterbum said:


> I see someone left the "Playpen" gate open again...............





husqvarnaguy said:


> Yeah someone chain them up. They are a threat to society.





Mastermind said:


> That Osage is some bad ass stuff.......we had some boards milled and used them to stack firewood on.......they are still sound after 10 years or so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





thomas1 said:


> Reparded.





wendell said:


> We humor Thomas because of his handicap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





trx250r180 said:


> When used on a saw ive heard it called R E weld





NORMZILLA44 said:


> Ok, had to rep your arse, for this one! man you are a hell of a surgeon my friend!





RiverRat2 said:


> O' cut it out that'll swell the gun totin monkey's head up worse than it already is and stuff!!!!!! LOLOL!!!! yeah he done really good on that box lunch to build a solid runner like that,,, Patience is a virtue,,, and he's got butt loads,, and skills to go with it,,,, guess he could have been a brain surgeon or a double naught spy and stuff,,,,, can you imagine the fancy die grinders??????





young said:


> sling sh!t or eating pie?!?! better yet both at the sametime.





Rudolf73 said:


> Not yet, hopefully I'll get it before December...


Went back to page14 to get this many.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 7, 2013)

gcsupraman said:


> I'm in!
> 
> My box of crap shipped out yesterday. But I conveniently left a few parts behind to trip him up during the re-assembly process



Bad move, I tried that and he just filled all the empty spots with JB weld. I told him that he couldn't make an airfilter out of that stuff, I think he took it as some kind of challenge.


----------



## gcsupraman (Feb 7, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> Bad move, I tried that and he just filled all the empty spots with JB weld. I told him that he couldn't make an airfilter out of that stuff, I think he took it as some kind of challenge.



Tom,

I saw what he did to your beautiful 084 - and im very sorry for your loss. It looked like it was in original unrestored condition with all oem parts. The value is certainly deminished with all that RE weld 

Please pray that my "saw in a box" doesn't receive the same treatment....

-Greg


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 7, 2013)

gcsupraman said:


> Tom,
> 
> I saw what he did to your beautiful 084 - and im very sorry for your loss. It looked like it was in original unrestored condition with all oem parts. The value is certainly deminished with all that RE weld
> 
> ...



Well, the pictures were a little deceiving. 

The parts that looked like they had been polished to a high shine actually weren't, I think it must have been the flash that made them look like that. 

The parts that looked like they had a 14 step, custom tri-tone, faux finish that was actually dirt and baked on, caked on, stuck on crud. 

Also, were it looked like the saw was an awesome, cutaway display model.....well, that was not entirely accurate, either. Turns out those holes and pieces that were missing were actually not historically correct for that saw. 

I'm sorry for any confusion and for stringing everyone along.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 7, 2013)

Rookie1 said:


> Went back to page14 to get this many.



I sent some rep back your way my friend. :msp_thumbup:



thomas1 said:


> Bad move, I tried that and he just filled all the empty spots with JB weld. I told him that he couldn't make an airfilter out of that stuff, I think he took it as some kind of challenge.



The piston rings are tough to make from JB Weld.......but we did it. :cool2: 



thomas1 said:


> Well, the pictures were a little deceiving.
> 
> The parts that looked like they had been polished to a high shine actually weren't, I think it must have been the flash that made them look like that.
> 
> ...



You should be sorry......I'm proud of you for finally coming clean and admitting your many faults and trespasses here in front of God and everyone.


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> I sent some rep back your way my friend. :msp_thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



God was here? I thought he was making muffler mod videos?


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 7, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> God was here? I thought he was making muffler mod videos?



:hmm3grin2orange:

BTW Jon ain't mad at you........I could gas him up if you want me to though. :msp_sneaky:


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> BTW Jon ain't mad at you........I could gas him up if you want me to though. :msp_sneaky:



8 hours in the car ought to be just enough time to get him good and steamy.


----------



## Mastermind (Feb 7, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> 8 hours in the car ought to be just enough time to get him good and steamy.



Repped!


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> Repped!




I would suggest chili and stuffed cabbage for your roadtrip meal.


----------



## Trx250r180 (Feb 7, 2013)

thomas1 said:


> I would suggest chili and stuffed cabbage for your roadtrip meal.



having to stop for gas will take on a whole new meaning ..............


----------



## Jacob J. (Feb 7, 2013)

Mastermind said:


> :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> BTW Jon ain't mad at you........I could gas him up if you want me to though. :msp_sneaky:



Is there ever a time when Jon isn't gassy?


----------



## thomas1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Jacob J. said:


> Is there ever a time when Jon isn't gassy?



Not if he knows what's good for him. I think it's connected to his survival instinked.


----------



## MontanaMan (Jul 12, 2014)

Mastermind said:


> After checking the compression even with the popup piston someone has made it was only blowing 155psi. So we went ahead and cut the squish band flat and shaved the base a little. That raised it to 185psi.
> 
> So on together it goes.......



Hi: Some quick questions: I've never rebuilt a 2 stroke before. When you shaved the base, did you have to ridge ream the upper end of the jug? And what did you use to shave the base? Machine shop tool or something else?

Thanks.


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 12, 2014)

There's no ring ridge in the cylinders of these engines, as they have chrome or nickle plated bores. There were saws made with steel/iron liners, but nothing made in the last 30 years or so.


----------



## MontanaMan (Jul 13, 2014)

Well that makes a rebuild a lot easier! Can the bottom of the jug be shaved home-style (like rubbing on emory cloth laid out on a flat piece of marble or glass), or should it only be done with a milling machine or some other shop tool?


----------



## Eccentric (Jul 19, 2014)

It's usually done on a lathe, as most saw cylinders have 'skirts' that extend below the jug into the crankcase. Not all saw cylinders have those skirts however....


----------



## nstueve (Aug 13, 2014)

Emrey cloth would take freaking forever. 


Also to the guy that asked about the 40% improvement over stock... Pssssh! Get outta here! Looks like 100 % improvement over that box of cr*p he got in the mail!


----------



## Mastermind (Aug 13, 2014)

Made that 1000%.


----------

